# New wave of old style music



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've noticed lately a lot of acts that have come on the scene in the last few years that clearly take their style from past eras but manage to make new music that doesn't sound like a novelty throw-back act. 
Cases in point, (add your own if you know any)

1. Imelda May - A fantastic modern Rockabilly band that's super tight and very entertaining. 
[video=youtube;HStk3qT82w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HStk3qT82w4[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

2. Vintage Trouble - Singer reminds me of Wilson Pickett yet moves like James Brown with a band that reminds me of the white blues/rock bands of the late 60's/early 70's

[video=youtube;6fbMmrDItSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fbMmrDItSg[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

3. Nick Watehouse - The guy looks like Buddy Holly but seems to have blended late 50's sound and 60's style guitar.

[video=youtube;DfCJRrwIclo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfCJRrwIclo[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lake St Dive ? 

[video=youtube;NVCYfKQx1S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVCYfKQx1S0[/video]

[video=youtube;6EPwRdVg5Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EPwRdVg5Ug[/video]


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

These were all great, but my favorite was BLUES HAND ME DOWN...great vocal, great guitar, great energy, and I love black and white!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Thunderstruck*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like where this style of music is going. Its refreshing to hear actual music with actual signers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These makeovers often mess up a very good arrangement that made the original songs popular. It's like trying to make my Mom's apple pie better. It rarely can be done.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> These makeovers often mess up a very good arrangement that made the original songs popular. It's like trying to make my Mom's apple pie better. It rarely can be done.


I agree, I've seen that happen many times. My OP was more to comment on and expose fresh musical acts done with an old style not specifically remakes, though some can be pretty good. Similar to marcos' observation, it's refreshing to hear people with genuine musical talent that aren't being marketed for the "image" or exclusively to the under 20 crowd. The downside is these great acts aren't being marketed well at all. That's why I want to spread the word.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> These makeovers often mess up a very good arrangement that made the original songs popular. It's like trying to make my Mom's apple pie better. It rarely can be done.



I know you weren't making a statement of universal truth, but did you watch Lake Street Dive doing I Want You Back?

Singer is captivating  Has a Scarlet Johanssen thing going on. More importantly, she can really sing and the arrangement is great! (I know, one man's opinion.)


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG3Urgpd6-g

Nikkie Yanovski


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

keto said:


> I know you weren't making a statement of universal truth, but did you watch Lake Street Dive doing I Want You Back?
> 
> Singer is captivating  Has a Scarlet Johanssen thing going on. More importantly, she can really sing and the arrangement is great! (I know, one man's opinion.)


Totally agree! I'm an old geezer, you would expect me to be more nostalgic. But some of the younger guitar players do Hendrix better than he ever did himself, in my opinion. I love the energy and creativity of the new artists. Mom's apple pie was not always that great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I agree, I've seen that happen many times. My OP was more to comment on and expose fresh musical acts done with an old style not specifically remakes, though some can be pretty good. Similar to marcos' observation, it's refreshing to hear people with genuine musical talent that aren't being marketed for the "image" or exclusively to the under 20 crowd. The downside is these great acts aren't being marketed well at all. That's why I want to spread the word.


I think I have to agree pretty much with your assessment here. At least it's real instruments being used and not that digitized garbage that is being marketed these days.



keto said:


> I know you weren't making a statement of universal truth, but did you watch Lake Street Dive doing I Want You Back?
> 
> Singer is captivating  Has a Scarlet Johanssen thing going on. More importantly, she can really sing and the arrangement is great! (I know, one man's opinion.)


I did watch about 50% of it. I agree the singer has a nice smooth voice. I thought the volume was perhaps a bit low in spots, although that seemed intentioned. What are your thoughts on the volume?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Not my cup of tea, but I am happy that the celtic/folk/inspirational trend of the last few years is giving way to something else.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I am happy that the celtic/folk/inspirational trend of the last few years is giving way to something else.



I get along well with my kids, but they hate me when I say 'If I hear Mumford and Sons ONE MORE TIME...' (insert curmudgeonly threat >here< )


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG3Urgpd6-g
> 
> Nikkie Yanovski


One of her videos is in rotation on Family Channel which my kids watch. She has an incredible voice. With all the young "artists" singing hip hop karaoke she is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keto said:


> I get along well with my kids, but they hate me when I say 'If I hear Mumford and Sons ONE MORE TIME...' (insert curmudgeonly threat >here< )


LOL! For awhile I thought I was going to break my radio just to teach CBC Radio 2 a lesson!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keto said:


> I get along well with my kids, but they hate me when I say 'If I hear Mumford and Sons ONE MORE TIME...' (insert curmudgeonly threat >here< )


Kind of..with ya on that.... I do like the Avett brothers.. but they are a little bit more bluegrass and come from the mountains


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you like "old style music", I'm working on a style that will blow your mind. When I say "old style", I'm talking Roy Rogers & Dale Evan's old. Just be patient. I hope to have something sometime in 2014.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> If you like "old style music", I'm working on a style that will blow your mind. When I say "old style", I'm talking Roy Rogers & Dale Evan's old. Just be patient. I hope to have something sometime in 2014.


Too bad my Grandparents aren't around anymore...they would have dug that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> If you like "old style music", I'm working on a style that will blow your mind. When I say "old style", I'm talking Roy Rogers & Dale Evan's old. Just be patient. I hope to have something sometime in 2014.


"Git along little dogey". I like ole Roy, Dale and Trigger.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> But some of the younger guitar players do Hendrix better than he ever did himself, in my opinion..












really? like who?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Temples 

[video=youtube_share;vs4i41cOv0s]http://youtu.be/vs4i41cOv0s[/video]

Miles Kane

[video=youtube_share;4dVBjgvCds4]http://youtu.be/4dVBjgvCds4[/video]

The Rifles

[video=youtube_share;rwzjmEnMchM]http://youtu.be/rwzjmEnMchM[/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I am happy that the celtic/folk/inspirational trend of the last few years is giving way to something else.


Agreed. I think all this revival stuff is just part of "what's old is new again" just like current fashions for 15-25. A lot of people are doing greased hair and mom-jeans for the girls, etc. I personally don't
need to hear 50's-70's redone, it's been done. Check out Marcellus Wallace and The Mercy Now for some
more of it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Agreed. I think all this revival stuff is just part of "what's old is new again" just like current fashions for 15-25. A lot of people are doing greased hair and mom-jeans for the girls, etc. I personally don't
> need to hear 50's-70's redone,* it's been done.* Check out Marcellus Wallace and The Mercy Now for some
> more of it.


Yes, it has.

[video=youtube;Zs3xXlXSOKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs3xXlXSOKk[/video]


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Personally I'd like to hear a resurgence of music like Vintage Trouble is doing, the energy and the vibe. I caught them on Letterman when they did hand me down blues and loved the part where the singer ran out into the audience and stood on the chair arms of one of the audience members. It's on Youtube if you wanna look.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Lot of good bands on here. Here is my contribution:

The Coup - Magic Clap

[video=youtube_share;uaFQw52wJug]http://youtu.be/uaFQw52wJug[/video]

Deap Vally - Baby I Call Hell

[video=youtube_share;c2OjVFp54po]http://youtu.be/c2OjVFp54po[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Strypes

Have these four Irish teens been mentioned yet? I just found out about them a week after they played Toronto. 

One of their Dad's must have had a cool record collection.

[video=youtube_share;JRs5G5j0SEs]http://youtu.be/JRs5G5j0SEs[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^OK that was awesome ^^^^^

Really good drummer!!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> ^^^^OK that was awesome ^^^^^
> 
> Really good drummer!!


They are ages 16-18. I think what I like most about them is it's completely honest. Sure Elton John is now their manager! But these lads haven't been manufactured. 

Here they are in 2011 playing their town's music festival. It's interesting to see how they've grown as a band.

[video=youtube_share;VffPmcUbYlI]http://youtu.be/VffPmcUbYlI[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its nothing new.
Music is cyclical.
Imelda May today is doing what Big Bad Voodoo Daddy and Brian Setzer etc were doing in the mid '90s during the swing fad then.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117802/

trends go back and forth from modern to vintage sounding as ppl get bored of whichever one has been current for too long.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

My contribution

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdAhL_kkbog

[video=youtube;FdAhL_kkbog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdAhL_kkbog[/video]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1QOlRjcumY

[video=youtube;K1QOlRjcumY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1QOlRjcumY[/video]


----------

